# reptile rescue centres in manchester



## dan2110 (May 18, 2014)

Does anyone know of any reptile rescue centres in the Manchester area who require any help. I'm not talking about those few people who just get freebies to re sell, but a real above board charity type place. I've got very little to do these days, and although my own collection take up some of my time, as does work, Ive got rather a lot of free time and would happily volunteer at such a place. The experience would be great, and getting to look after some different snakes, lizards and frogs for a bit, without having the commitment of owning them, as I already have a lot myself is something I would love to do. Anyway just thought I would ask if anyone else does this or knows a place.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Reptile Rescue den in Bolton, I can't say if it's good/bad but I know it exists, or at least it used to, I bought a snake of them seven or years ago, it was healthy/well fed etc so it couldn't have been to bad a place.

www.*reptilerescue*den.org/Home.html


----------

